# 1923 Iver Truss



## ivrjhnsn

Well ,there was no interest in the for sale section, so I'm gonna fix it and re-paint. I repaired the open drop outs in the fork to start with. First pic is how it was, second has the plugs tig welded in. Will post pics after excess is cut off and cleaned up.


----------



## bricycle

make NO mistake...I had plenty of interest, just no one buying enough of my stuff to snare it....


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Fork repair done. On to stripping the frame next week.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Caution!! This post is not appropriate for viewers under the age of 18. It contains some nudity.  A nude Iver


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Close your eyes kids,,,, this picture contains a fully nude Iver Truss







My apologies to the website owner and moderators for posting nudity even though it is forbidden.


----------



## rocketman

I like where this is going.....


----------



## theyankeedoodler

ivrjhnsn said:


> Close your eyes kids,,,, contains a fully nude Iver Truss
> 
> View attachment 288745



Your bottom bracket is showing!


----------



## bricycle

She has a great frame!


----------



## azbug-i

This is awesome! Id have bought it if i had money haha


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Okay, photo update, this one is PG-13. Put some under garments on her






 Next,,to dress her in something pretty. It's a color combination that was available in the early years but not common


----------



## ivrjhnsn

I'm pretty excited. Put a color on her today. Matches her eyes... Teaser pic.  Not too much detail,, but shiny.. Can't wait to mask her up and put on more color.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Oh Boy , Oh Boy !! She's getting some GREEN mascara put on





Hoochie Mama !! Un-wrapped she is.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Every girl loves gold,, don't  they? .. This one does.

 Fork is getting nickel crown done.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Ohhh, this girl loves shiny things.. Fresh nickel bling just arrived.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Alrighty,,fork is painted and striped .. Looking good. Now on to getting the fenders done.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Got her on display with her "crown" on, at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Keep an eye on this thread, as she may end up  in the "for sale" section


----------



## bricycle

ivrjhnsn said:


> Got her on display with her "crown" on, at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Keep an eye on this thread, as she may end up  in the "for sale" section
> 
> View attachment 333966




say it isn't so......
Nice progress....keep on truck'n.


----------



## mre straightbar

any update?


----------



## ivrjhnsn

mre straightbar said:


> any update?



Thanks for asking.. Do most woman like being on "display" ? Showing her off at the Fitchburg Historical Society until I can finish the fenders.









Oh...by the way,,the badge is very nice original, silver plate,,,bling!


----------



## syclesavage

Your doing a fab job btw.


----------



## SirMike1983

ivrjhnsn said:


> Thanks for asking.. Do most woman like being on "display" ? Showing her off at the Fitchburg Historical Society until I can finish the fenders.
> 
> View attachment 339150
> 
> View attachment 339152
> 
> Oh...by the way,,the badge is very nice original, silver plate,,,bling!




Those colors are nice. It's going to be really good looking when it's done.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Back at her fenders. Lead paint melting away....sloowwwly.  I prefer to chemically strip old paint to reveal what the part looked like when it was made. Not to mention, lead paint is dangerous if licked.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Okay, time for a little progress update. Picking away,(3 months later) I finally have the fenders "nude". Final clean, and off to paint we go.


----------



## sludgeguy

This is looking so nice. Taking your time and doing it right!


----------



## Bikermaniac

Awesome bike! I love IJ's. Congratulations, good job.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

YAY!!  All primed up and  no where to go ...  Hopefully painted next week.


----------



## Scribble

It's amazing


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Oh yeah . Got paint !  Anyone getting ready to buy it yet?
 I'm thinking nickel plated fender braces.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

We meet at last......fenders to frame.
And what,, no interest in owning her? Too ugly?


----------



## Iverider

How do you get anything done without drooling on everything?


----------



## TR6SC

That's beautiful, truly. It's guys like you that can inspire the rest of us to follow the many steps that it takes to resurrect  something so well. 
No offense please, but all those risqué girlie peep shots we saw were of a man's bike. I thought only the drop loops were considered "she."
Wonderful post, thanks for all the detail.


----------



## bricycle

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## locomotion

beautiful, that would be a shame to box and ship that work!!!


----------



## Ed Minas

You have done amazing work!   I am not sure I could sell it after making it that beautiful.  BTW I love the color combo.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Thank you for all the kind comments. As some of you know,,I don't usually sell anything Iver Johnson. It will be tough to let this one go, but I do have a prospective buyer for this bike. My eyes are set on a bigger prize.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Update time,, Well my original intent was to sell what you've seen, as is, but it's gonna end up with some more nickel parts on it.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Finish it. You can always get more dough for a complete bike that for a half-baked project. It's looking outstanding already. Great Job!!!


----------



## famousDave

Wow !!!! Beautiful..... Did you ever finish or sell this build ?


----------



## Paulclarke

Beautiful build!!!!!!


----------



## ZE52414

Any updates on this??? This is beyond killer!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Very nice progress....


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Okay,,here's the deal. First I have to apologize to Frank. I was intending on selling this project to him. My wife didn't know.  I was told..you are not selling. That is not a BS story. Not interested in anyone who believes or not.
  I took almost a year away from the CABE for various reasons. Now I'm back.
 The bike has been hanging there waiting for me to finish her for over a year..It may be time.

   So for those that have looked at my Museum post,, I repeat,, that is not all of it.


----------



## Bikermaniac

I've been waiting for a year to see her finished...


----------



## KingOBO

How's it coming a long?


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Thanks for asking. Pics taken on Sunday. Notice any change ? ...Unfortunately, me neither.  One of those projects where I put $$ aside to get plating done, then here comes another 1900 Iver Johnson that I had to have:eek:. Ohhh, and by the way, the colors look even better in person.
 Okay, time to send parts to New England Chrome for some nickle plating.


----------



## stoney

ivrjhnsn said:


> Thanks for asking. Pics taken on Sunday. Notice any change ? ...Unfortunately, me neither.  One of those projects where I put $$ aside to get plating done, then here comes another 1900 Iver Johnson that I had to have:eek:. Ohhh, and by the way, the colors look even better in person.
> Okay, time to send parts to New England Chrome for some nickle plating.View attachment 830397 View attachment 830398




Great color choice


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Well, almost a year later and I finally put my big boy pants on and sent the remaining
parts to New England Chrome in E. Hartford , CT for that amazing nickel plate.


----------



## Ed Minas

Absolutely love this project and the fabulous job you have done on it.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Ohhhh Boyy..!Got a call yesterday..from New England CHROME...what ? that quick ?
Nickle plating done, This will be my most impressive restore yet.


----------



## Balloonoob

Man that's bright. Better wear your sunglasses working on that one.


----------



## catfish

NICE !


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Put some nickled parts on her today.


----------



## Hammerhead

Beautiful!
Hammerhead


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Thankfully I had a nice seat .. otherwise I'd have to pony up some good $$ for one. Just painted the carriage.


----------



## s1b

Beautiful !!


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Yup, still slowly working on it.. It has now become my wife's bike...go figure, she likes the colors. She TOLD me it's hers.....:eek:. Oh well.

   Working on the wheels. Have the rims at work , getting ready for paint. They will have the faux wood look when done that was an Iver trademark. Pinstripe the fenders when I'm not wound up, shaking .


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Alrighty,,, almost a year later and I actually did something to advance this project. Pinstriped the fenders, attached the awesome nickel plated braces and slapped them on.
   I usually pinstripe freehand, but my hands were too shaky today, so I cheated and used tape.

 Last piece of the puzzle,  the wheels .


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Yay,,update....put the base coat on the rims for the faux wood look ...getting closer to the end .


----------



## mikecuda

Any resources or tips on painting the spears on the frame.  Decals would work for me.  My Iver truss frame will be a wall hanger in my garage.


----------



## Pondo

Very nice restoration, what a beautiful bike!


----------



## ivrjhnsn

As soon as the weather warms up, I'll finish the faux wood on the rims . Lace the wheels . I have tires ready.  Gotta send the drop stand to get nickled too. Been a looooong  project, but it will be sweet. Thanks for the kind comments .


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Okay, it's been another year ?😱 . WHAT ? This might be the year it get's finished. 

   Tonight I was actually productive . Did the faux wood thing .




 Then,, I sat in the garage with my trusty sidekick.






  And laced the hubs in ...YAY !


----------



## Kombicol

Damn
Look awesome 
Should have got the wheels routed out for clinchers


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Started this project Feb. 2016  . Alright....6 month update. Ever sooo close to finishing .  Wheels are on . Drop stand to get nickel plated, and find some pedals.


----------



## Vinz

what a sweet project , and out standing paint-job !


----------

